# I can't log in to a military site



## youngdevildawg (Jul 13, 2008)

I am a U.S. Marine and I need access to different Marine sites. Everytime I type in the address it can't connect. Do I have to change the security settings? This is the website I am trying to access...www.mci.usmc.mil
I connect to the internet through cable. Anyone please help me.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Which browser are you using? What is your current security level in Control Panel > Internet Options > Privacy tab?

Click the Advanced tab and scroll down to Security. The pic below shows my settings which allow me access.










Do you get a popup when you try and enter the site asking you to allow the certificate? I allowed the certificate in Firefox just for this browsing session (not permanently) and got full access to the site.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Also make sure TLS 1.0 is checked off as well.

If you are still having problems, you should contact their technical support. Depending on what you are trying to access, certain settings and such may be required, which you should get through their technical support.


----------

